

Ask YC: Best Mailing List Software? - Poleris

What are all of you using to manage your mailing lists? I've been using Mailman, but am curious as to any other alternatives I might have overlooked that are arguably better.
======
johnm
ezmlm ( <http://ezmlm.org/> )

~~~
davidu
Totally agreed. And if you aren't running qmail, there is a GREAT clone of
ezmlm called mlmmj which works on other MTAs. Find it here:
<http://mlmmj.mmj.dk/>

Oh, and Mailman is a total piece of garbage. The fact that it sends me a
plaintext email with my plaintext password is garbage. And that monthly
subscription reminder? All garbage.

